
HTML Color Codes (IndieHackers Interview) - LukasRos
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/html-color-codes
======
LukasRos
Interesting and inspiring founding story; one thing that stands out is the
importance of good design even when building a product targeted at developers.

